# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  5 смарт-устройств для креаторов от Lenovo

## Labs

Минск, 20 января 2020 г. – Компания Lenovo в рамках выставки CES, которая проходила в Лас-Вегасе, впервые представила линейку устройств Lenovo Creator для потребителей, работающих с творческим контентом. Портативные ноутбуки Lenovo YOGA Creator 7 и ideapad Creator 5 помогут владельцам создавать шедевры, где бы они ни были. Ничто не сможет ограничить воображение креатора с мощным системным блоком ideacentre Creator 5. Воплощать яркие идеи станет еще проще благодаря мониторам Lenovo Qreator 27 и Lenovo Q27h с диагональю 27 дюймов и высоким качеством изображения.
Недавние исследования показывают, что более 200 миллионов креаторов используют компьютерную технику как минимум раз в неделю для решения творческих задач1. Именно они – потребители, которые наслаждаются фотографией, сторителлингом и креативным контентом, вдохновили Lenovo на создание новой серии устройств Creator на базе Windows® 10.
Высокопроизводительные устройства линейки Lenovo Creator помогут писателям, художникам и дизайнерам каждый день создавать новые шедевры, используя современные технологии. Последняя версия программного обеспечения Lenovo Vantage отвечает особым требованиям креаторов. Чтобы быстро переключаться между программами Adobe® для дизайна, художники могут закрепить на панели задач специальную «доску» для создания цифрового контента.
Премиальный Lenovo YOGA Creator 7 для креативных идей
Легкий, стильный и мобильный Lenovo YOGA Creator 7 разработан специально для удовлетворения потребностей творцов цифрового контента. Работа креаторов станет более продуктивной благодаря мощному процессору Intel Core i7 десятого поколения (в максимальной конфигурации). Дизайнеров и цифровых художников приятно удивит 15,6-дюймовый дисплей с разрешением Full HD (1920x1080 пикселей), 100% охватом цветового пространства sRGB и полного спектра цветов по системе Pantone Matching System®. Создание и прослушивание музыки станет настоящим удовольствием, ведь устройства оборудованы акустической системой Dolby Atmos® и видеокартами NVIDIA® с поддержкой драйверов Studio Drivers. Ноутбук сертифицирован для работы с приложениями для творчества, которые можно разместить на специальной рабочей панели2 для создания цифрового контента.
Модель поддерживает функцию Lenovo Q-Control, что позволяет легко переключаться на режим высокой производительности при создании 3D-анимации, графики или редактирования фотографий. С помощью искусственного интеллекта «умная» система охлаждения подстраивается под задачи владельца и оптимизирует работу аккумулятора до 20%3.
Еще большую производительность обеспечивает интеллектуальный пакет Lenovo Smart Assist. Технология Windows Hello™, встроенные инфракрасная камера и модуль распознавания отпечатков пальцев позволят быстро войти в учетную запись и начать работу с устройством. Благодаря функции Modern Standby, пользователям достаточно поднять крышку ноутбука, чтобы быстро просмотреть электронную почту и уведомления. Устройство оборудовано голосовым помощником Amazon® Alexa®, который может общаться с владельцем с любого угла комнаты4.
Премиальные ноутбуки Lenovo YOGA Creator 7 и другие устройства, работающие на базе операционной системы Windows 10, получат еще больше функций Alexa5. Например, с их помощью можно управлять домашними смарт-устройствами, а функция Smart Light6 включает подсветку, когда помощник «слушает». К тому же, пользователи смогут наслаждаться улучшенными возможностями Smart Home. С помощью этой функции голосовому помощнику нужно дать только одну команду, чтобы активировать группу устройств, связанных между собой технологией Интернета вещей.
У портативного Lenovo YOGA Creator 7 компактные размеры – его вес всего 1,9 кг, а толщина – 16,4 мм. Для удобной работы в любом месте ноутбук оборудован модулем связи последнего поколения WiFi 6. Устройство может работать автономно до 13 часов7 и поддерживает технологию Rapid Charge8, что за час позволит восстановить заряд до 80%. Кроме того, клавиатуру оборудовали подсветкой для удобной работы ночью и цифровым блоком, с помощью которого проще управлять настройками изображений.
Lenovo ideapad Creator 5 для нового поколения художников
С ноутбуком Lenovo ideapad Creator 5 пользователи смогут легко воплотить творческий потенциал – делиться вдохновляющими идеями в социальных сетях или иллюстрировать книгу. Устройство получило процессор Intel Core i7 десятого поколения (в максимальной конфигурации), IPS-дисплей с диагональю 15,6 дюймов, разрешением Full HD (1920x1080 пикселей) и 100% охватом цветового пространства AdobeRGB.
Устройство работает на базе новейших графических процессоров NVIDIA® с поддержкой драйверов Studio Drivers. Вести собственный блог можно сразу с ноутбука, ведь он оборудован веб-камерой с разрешением HD (1280x720 пикселей) и встроенной шторкой для защиты конфиденциальности. Рабочая панель для создания цифрового контента2 обеспечит пользователям быстрый доступ к Adobe Photoshop. Монтировать видео станет еще приятнее, ведь ноутбук оснащен аудиосистемой Dolby Audio™.
Используя технологии искусственного интеллекта, устройство оптимизирует работу аккумулятора до 20%3 и контролирует уровень шума, поэтому ничто не будет отвлекать креаторов от творчества. Lenovo ideapad Creator 5 станет отличным помощником для создания графики и видеомонтажа в дороге, заряда аккумулятора хватит до 8 часов7. Если будет не хватать времени на полноценную зарядку, технология быстрой зарядки Rapid Charge8 поможет восстановить энергию всего лишь за час. Устройство легко носить с собой в течение дня, ведь его вес всего 2,2 кг. Модель представлена в темно-зеленом цвете (Dark Moss)9 с поддержкой Alexa4, оперативной памятью до 16 ГБ и SSD-накопителем до 1 ТБ.
Домашняя студия с Lenovo ideacentre Creator 5
Мощный компьютер Lenovo ideacentre Creator 5 предназначен для тех, кто привык создавать шедевры дома. ПК работает почти бесшумно, поэтому не помешает вдохновению владельца.
Удобный компьютер для всей семьи оборудован новейшими процессорами Intel Core i9. Устройство темно-зеленого цвета (Dark Moss) быстро настраивается и будет стильным дополнением рабочего пространства.
Развлечения, просмотр фильмов и монтаж видео станут еще приятнее благодаря дискретной видеокарте NVIDIA GeForce® RTX™ 2060, 16 ГБ оперативной памяти и динамикам Dolby Audio™.
Монитор Lenovo Qreator 27 для ценителей изображения и звука
Lenovo Qreator 27 почти без рамок, поэтому прекрасно подойдет для ценителей звукового и визуального искусства. Монитор оборудован 27-дюймовым дисплеем с разрешением Ultra HD (3840x2160 пикселей), матрицей IPS и системой Smart Crystal Sound.
Просмотр любимых фильмов или монтирование видео станут настоящим удовольствием благодаря технологии Smart Crystal Sound. Монитор оборудован специальной панелью, которая вибрирует и воспроизводит звук по всей поверхности экрана, создавая эффект присутствия.
С помощью функции Smart Power10 пользователь может легко регулировать производительность устройства и оптимизировать потребление электроэнергии. Ретуширование фото и монтаж видео перейдут на новый уровень, ведь Lenovo Qreator 27 с 10-битной глубиной цвета воспроизводит изображение в максимально естественных оттенках. К тому же, устройство поддерживает более миллиарда цветов и имеет 98% охвата цветовой гаммы DCI-P3.
Порт USB Type-C — идеальное однокабельное решение для передачи данных, видео и питания на совместимые устройства К тому же, в стойку монитора встроено беспроводное зарядное устройство11, благодаря которому пользователи смогут еще быстрее и удобнее восстанавливать энергию на собственных девайсах.
Монитор разработан в минималистичном дизайне темно-серого (Iron Grey) цвета с хромированным покрытием, чтобы ничто не отвлекало креаторов от творчества. О здоровье глаз во время работы позаботится технология TÜV® Rheinland Eye Comfort.
Творчество без границ с монитором Lenovo Q27h
С новым премиум монитором Lenovo Q27h пользователь сможет быстро переключаться между созданием онлайн-портфолио, творческим проектом и развлечениями.
Монитор оборудован 27-дюймовым дисплеем с разрешением Quad HD (2560x1440 пикселей), матрицей IPS и яркостью 350 нит. Однокабельное решение USB Type-C позволяет подсоединить к устройству ноутбук, смартфон или любимое студийное оборудование и разумно распределять напряжение между каждым из них.
С почти безрамочным дисплеем и встроенными динамиками монитора пользователь сможет сполна насладиться видеоиграми. Благодаря поддержке технологии AMD® Radeon FreeSync™12 изображение на Lenovo Q27h воспроизводится плавно во время любых видеоигр. Время реакции устройства всего 4 мс, а частота обновления составляет 75 Гц, поэтому ничто не остановит пользователя на пути к победам. Хочется поиграть ночью? Антибликовый дисплей и технология TÜV® Rheinland Eye Comfort позаботятся о здоровье глаз.

----------

